# New GTR pictures inside and out



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

New pictures from JFE in Exeter. Loving the new GTR next to the 34. Lovely car and I loved the smell of the new car.....mmmmmmmmmm

<a href="http://s707.photobucket.com/albums/ww73/nightingaleg1/?action=view&current=DSC_0173.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww73/nightingaleg1/DSC_0173.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool!

lets face it tho 34s are better ;-)

id give anything for the white one


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Grey is good

Nice pics, thanks


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

so that is what a grands worth of mats looks like!!!

Cars look great!


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

man just look at them....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I bet Steve has launched all of them...and driven the A30 with VDC off just to make sure the warranty is shot!!

How many miles on each of the cars - hopefully not the 200 odd that was rumoured!

D


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

great shots..

cannot wait till friday!!!!

so pleased I changed from red to white now.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What on earth are the 2 round holes either side of the rear fog??


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> What on earth are the 2 round holes either side of the rear fog??


One is for a tow hook and the other is so it looks pretty and symmetrical!

D


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

DAMNIT! DAMNIT! DAMNIT!
22 days to go. I don't know how much more of this I can take :runaway:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

please can someone post pics of the nissan front and rear parking sensors when they have been fitted? thanks


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

axolotl said:


> please can someone post pics of the nissan front and rear parking sensors when they have been fitted? thanks


Very good point. Would love to see pics of that, especially on silver car (on black it will look fine anyway I reckon).


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

They look stunning, its these next few weeks when folks are receiving there cars that are gong to make me hit my self for canceling :bawling:

Enjoy them guys :thumbsup:

James


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

>


those nuts will rust up nicely....

change them


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Parking sensors kits haven't arrived at the dealers as far as I know so this weeks cars wont be fitted. Apparently they are the same as on the QashQai (sp?). Quite plasticy with an angled mount..... but who knows in reality....


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

WoREoD said:


> Parking sensors kits haven't arrived at the dealers as far as I know so this weeks cars wont be fitted. Apparently they are the same as on the QashQai (sp?). Quite plasticy with an angled mount..... but who knows in reality....


you mean the ones which are drilled into the bumpers?


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

sumo69 said:


> How many miles on each of the cars - hopefully not the 200 odd that was rumoured!
> D


The car that I saw had 23 miles on - so no silly mileage


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Superb  Thanks ****** for posting 

Great piccies ....roll on September ...now its starting to feel real ....the wait :bawling:

CJ


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

****** said:


> New pictures from JFE in Exeter. Loving the new GTR next to the 34. Lovely car and I loved the smell of the new car.....mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> <a href="http://s707.photobucket.com/albums/ww73/nightingaleg1/?action=view&current=DSC_0173.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww73/nightingaleg1/DSC_0173.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


do the non sat nav not have the option of reversing camers? on other GTR ive seen a TV/aux button instead of TA (traffic announcement?)


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any photos of the speedo etc only seen one in Kms no miles just wondered what the speedo went up to

only 35 day to go. Then Heaven (not literally hopefully)


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Look ace! Love the look of the new white .

Can't believe the black one has already looking like it's got swirls in the paint!


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes I do have photos of the dials, I will post these us asap.

The white does look lovely. the cars in Germany were a 'creamy white' in comparison and I was glad I hadn't ordered one, not so sure now cause it looks great with the blacker wheels.

Interesting to note that the screen was of a much lower resolution than the cars at the Race Academy which amazes me even more that they didn't manage to get the Sat Nav in in time. Must have been more effort to make 700 cars without than ever it would have been to work harder at getting the product fitted in time.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh and perhaps something JDM owners could answer, there was a blanked off switch where your right knee would be. Just wondered what that would be for?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

****** said:


> Interesting to note that the screen was of a much lower resolution than the cars at the Race Academy which amazes me even more that they didn't manage to get the Sat Nav in in time. Must have been more effort to make 700 cars without than ever it would have been to work harder at getting the product fitted in time.


I will be disappointed if the resolution is much poorer than the RA cars

I don't build cars, but I still can't fathom the sat nav affair


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

The screen resolutions are going to be quite different:

- NonSat screen has only 480x234 dots vs. 800x480 for the SatNav 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/114225-got-saturday-nice-gtr-brochure-my-dealer-did-all-eu-guys-get-them-too.html#post1076763


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

****** said:


> Oh and perhaps something JDM owners could answer, there was a blanked off switch where your right knee would be. Just wondered what that would be for?


Went to my garage just to check for you how nice of me. Well there's no switch there. I have bottom to top - hood release, boot release, the highway toll card slot, and controls for the side mirrors. Have a pic of this blank switch?


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

That must be what it is, looks like a blanked swith on the uk cars. So what is the toll road slot (and yes, very kind of you)


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

****** said:


> So what is the toll road slot


The place where you slot in the card to pay the highway tolls...


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Saw this car today in Exeter, awesome, absolutely awesome in Black with the darker wheels.

Was seriously tempted to change from Silver.


----------

